# why flatheads flatheads r so hard to catch



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

dormant until u hit them in the head with bait!


----------



## Matt Silbaugh (Oct 20, 2015)

That explains why I have yet to catch one!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

he was sleepin!


----------

